# recommend me a spar weekend.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Morning folks, I am planning on treating the enemy :lol: that's the Mrs to you and I to a spar weekend. It won't be until 2019 so no pressure then:lol: as I would like to book well in advance. Have any of you been to a spar weekend and what was your experience been like? please provide any links to websites and places you have been. I'm looking at anywhere north of the M25. have a great bank holiday.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragdale Hall in Leicestershire is quite popular, i have a lady friend who visits there quite often. 

Champneys at Henlow is also popular, i believe when they were still 'a thing' the Spice Girls stayed there


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I use this Spar pal.

https://www.spar.co.uk/store-locator/hal30986-spar-hazel-grove

Your wife should be well happy with it. They have everything needed for 'treatments' to keep her happy - washing up powder, fabric conditioner, ironing board covers, mops, dusters, fruit, veg, meat etc. She'll be in house chore bliss all weekend after just a few minutes in there.

Kind regards,
Wayne.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wayne451 said:


> I use this Spar pal.
> 
> https://www.spar.co.uk/store-locator/hal30986-spar-hazel-grove
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: She might as well stay at home then. :lol:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Malvern spa in erm.....Malvern .

The facilities are really good but it's set on the edge of an industrial estate which seems a bit odd. I could see Screwfix from our bedroom window last time .

We've been a few times and shall be going back.

Sometimes they have offers on "Groupon" so maybe worth keeping an eye out.

https://www.themalvernspa.com/.

Where ever you end up, enjoy yourselves.

Andy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Perfect Spar weekend close to your door, just be carefull:lol:

https://www.kineticmartialarts.co.uk/


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

wayne451 said:


> I use this Spar pal.
> 
> https://www.spar.co.uk/store-locator/hal30986-spar-hazel-grove
> 
> ...


Was going to come up with a similar piece of humour :lol:

Hope you find somewhere nice soulboy

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/...the-best-hotel-weekend-spa-breaks-in-england/

Alan


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer said:


> Ragdale Hall in Leicestershire is quite popular, i have a lady friend who visits there quite often.
> 
> Champneys at Henlow is also popular, i believe when they were still 'a thing' the Spice Girls stayed there


I had a look muzzer £1200 for two days :doublesho I know it's all inc but!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Perfect Spar weekend close to your door, just be carefull:lol:
> 
> https://www.kineticmartialarts.co.uk/


That will be right up my sons street, he is 2nd Dan in Token Kia. I don't think the enemy will be too impressed :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I had a look muzzer £1200 for two days :doublesho I know it's all inc but!


Which one? Champneys or Ragdale Hall?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer said:


> Which one? Champneys or Ragdale Hall?


Ragdale hall Muzzer


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Have a look at Tre-Ysgawen Hall (Anglesey -North Wales)

http://www.treysgawen-hall.co.uk/


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some interesting locations, a few to check out, many thanks guys.


----------

